# Procmail: Problem mit Cc und Bcc



## XeN (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine zentrale procmailrc in dieser steht am schluss die filterregel für den root, der dann alles bekommt was nicht durch die filter weg sortiert werden konnte.

Davor verweise ich auf eine andere datei, diese verweist auf auf die einzelnen procmaildateien der user die aber nicht in deren userhomes liegen da nicht alle user homes haben.

wenn nun eine eMail kommt mit user1 als To und user2 als cc und user1 steht in der "verteiler procmail" weiter oben wird die eMail user1 zugestellt und user2 bekommt nix. Wenn ich aber bei allen usern nur eine kopie ziehe dann bekommt user2 die eMail auch. Soweit sogut.

Leider läuft mir dann mein Postfach über weil ich alle root eMails bekomme die halt nicht gefiltert wurden, da aber alle user nur ne kopie machen kommt das "original" dann zum root. Und da freut sich der Datenschutz wenn ich alle eMails der user mit zugeschickt bekomme =).

Die Lösung mit der root filterregel habe ich gemacht weil ich die ganzen newsletter nicht richtig sortiert bekomme. ebay schickt zum beispiel an user@ebay.de. Wie soll ich das einem user zuordnen

Meine idee war eine headerzeile hinzuzufügen wie "X-Delivered-domain.com: True" und dann vor der root zustellung diese eMails nach /dev/null/ auszufiltern

das klappt auch soweit, nur will er die blöde headerzeile nicht setzen. 

Noch kurz zur allgemein situation. Diesen ganzen hickhack mit den vielen dateien habe ich gemacht weil die Filterregeln von einem Script erstellt werden. Da das script aber immer nur unten an einer Datei anfügen kann würde ich mir, wenn ich die filterregeln in eine große datei schreibe, immer das konzept mit dem root als letzte instanz selber kaputt machen. 

Ich rufe einen catch all account ab.

wenn mir jemand helfen könnte währe das echt klasse.

mgh Xe


----------

